
news.YC SF Weekend Meetup? - blader

======
blader
I had a really good time meeting up with people I met at Startup School last
month. Is anyone interested in meeting to have a beer and talk shop maybe
Friday evening? I'm flying in to SFO early tomorrow for some other business so
Thursday is good too.

~~~
jey
How about a few beers at the Rose & Crown in Palo Alto? It's within walking
distance of Caltrain and actually serves good beer. I'm suggesting Palo Alto
and not SF because I assume most people will be staying near YC in Mountain
View.

<http://www.yelp.com/biz/k6m7uTFW0MfVotLNwSULUA>

------
zkinion
I'm all for it. I'm in the SF area until Sunday.

During the day is the best time, probably Friday or Saturday. Lets make it
then. I have no idea where a good meet up place is, so someone familiar with
the area should choose.

also, email me at zkinion@gmail.com if anybody wants to have a cup of
coffee/hang out with me during the day.

------
mattjaynes
I'm heading down from San Fran to the SDForum event Thursday evening in Palo
Alto - you're welcome to join us - let me know if you need a lift. After
SDForum we'll be heading over to watch Mystery Science Theater 3000 with some
friends and you're more than welcome to come to that too.

[http://www.sdforum.org/SDForum/Templates/CalendarEvent.aspx?CID=2130&mo;=4&yr;=2007](http://www.sdforum.org/SDForum/Templates/CalendarEvent.aspx?CID=2130&mo=4&yr=2007)

~~~
rms
And I'm sending my business plan to the SDForum's investor review. Free
business plan review is a good thing.

Thanks

~~~
rms
Never mind, it's free to members. Which costs $300.

------
zaidf
I'll be in SFO Friday eve-Sat. eve. All depends on what time the meetup's at.
Best for me would be afternoon Sat.

------
richcollins
I would love to meet up with people in SF. Anyone coming up to the city?

